# An Evening with Jean Wiener: Music for Accordion, Harmonica, and Nightingale



## Roger Knox

_A (Short) Evening of Musical Humor_ with Jean Wiener (1896-1982) -- composition, songwriting, film music:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jean+wiener+accordion+concerto Accordion Concerto





 "Toucher pas au Grisbi" with Larry Adler





 Concerto for Nightingale and Orchestra


----------

